# Schöne MTB Strecken in Celle



## jaydee1980 (12. Januar 2012)

Moin ich bin ab Sonntag für 2 Wochen in Celle und wollte mal fragen ob es da irgendwo schöne MTB Strecken gibt.
Da ich kein Auto habe sollte das schon relativ zentral liegen.
Wäre schön wenn ihr mir helfen könntet

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## jaydee1980 (14. Januar 2012)

Hat keiner eine ahnung oder gibt es in Celle einfach nur nichts?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Evel Knievel (20. Januar 2012)

Bissel flach da. Nimm die S-Bahn und fahr in den Deister. Lohnt sich!


----------



## morcom (22. Januar 2012)

Fahre einfach mal nach Groß Hehlen und dann Richtung Scheunen und auf dem Weg dahin ist ein Sportplatz, wenn du da in den wald rein fährt kann man ganz gut fahren


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (22. Januar 2012)

Mit seinem Rad wohl eher nicht, Morce 

Machs wie Evel sagt, fahr in den Deister. In Celle ists schon ziemlich langweilig zu fahren.


----------



## morcom (22. Januar 2012)

in celle sind doch garkeine sprünge mehr in groß hehlen


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (22. Januar 2012)

Ebendrum. Deshalb kann man ja auch überall gleich schlecht fahren in Celle


----------

